# The Outdoor workbench



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I saw this on another site.

Too good to not pass on.

I hope this is rustic enough for Dominick :icon_smile:

Just going outside today makes me sweat, temperature in the 90's and high humidity.

I could not imagine attempting this project in my present climate.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is impressive. I like this guy. Checking out more of his vids. Thanks for posting Dave.


----------



## alanRammel (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I could work that fast!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I saw this on another site.
> 
> Too good to not pass on.
> 
> ...


Lol. It's not rustic!!!!! I can't view the video from iPhone app. 
Wish I could see what it is.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Lol. It's not rustic!!!!! I can't view the video from iPhone app.
> Wish I could see what it is.


Here is a link directly to You Tube. Fingers crossed. 

I hope this works, the end result should make you happy. I feel to sweat just watching this fellow work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOUoOqz-bSo


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats very impressive....


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That was neat, to say the least. Thanks for posting. I will have to check out his other videos as well.

Something makes me wonder if that is Kenbo's normal speed in his shop, without the fast forward. :blink: :icon_smile:


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

My back hurts just from watching. Very impressive work. You can tell he has been doing it a very long time to hone his skills.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

That guy is like Roy Underhill on Steroids! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Good Lord what kind of coffee does his wife make for him I want some too


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Damn


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

my body is in pain just from watching


----------

